# Horse poop...



## RockyToggRanch (Apr 29, 2011)

I have an old TWH that now and then squirts liquid as he poops. His manure is a bit softer, but not cowplop. Is this normal in an old horse?

The vets think he's in his 30's. The seller sold him to me as a 16 yr old horse 4 yrs ago...my first horse :/

The vet isn't due out for spring shots for another few weeks. I plan to mention this to him then, but thought you all might have some input.


----------



## Be Bop N Bubba (Apr 29, 2011)

What for feed and hay do you have him on?  I know that it make a huge difference and he may need a senior feed.  How is his weight otherwise?   I had an older gelding that we fed a senior high fat too to try and keep his weight up and he got that way in the spring on the good grass.  That could be doing it to.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Apr 29, 2011)

He's been on BS senior for the entire time I've had him. He also gets a scoop of BS hay stretcher twice a day because he chews hay and spits it out a lot. He has had founder in the past so his grass intake is close to none. I don't put them out in the spring at all. They stay in a dry lot. He's always been thin. It's impossible to fatten him up with founder lurking... 

I guess it could be the hay. I get it from the same farmer, but he gets it from different fields. I have three different loads in the hay mow right now. All are noticeably different, but good.


----------



## Be Bop N Bubba (Apr 29, 2011)

:/  Hmmmm.... i know Ive seen horse with watery poo that get lots of green or are super excited and get all worked up.  Sounds like your feeding regimen is good especially for a guy who has foundered.    I dunno but part of me would ask the vet if it was worth a fecal float or if he may have an ulcer.   Either way it may be nothing and might just be a normal thing for your guy as well.


----------



## dianneS (Apr 29, 2011)

If your guy isn't on grass at all, then I don't have a clue?  I have an older mare that has some water with her poop from time to time.  I've noticed that its usually when the water content of the grass is really high.  If we've had a lot of rain recently she will poop a bit watery since she is on pasture 24/7.  I've come to expect it.  Lots of rain, soggy soil = water with poop.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Apr 29, 2011)

Interesting. It has been extremely rainy.. But they have not been out of their paddock since late October.


----------



## laughingllama75 (May 3, 2011)

my 23 YO gelding does the same thing. normal poops, just "brown/green water" squirts out before/after pooping. the vet said it is normal in some older horses, she said there is nothing to do for it. I know, kinda gross, huh?


Oh, and just to add: he is insulin resistant, has foundered in the past. He is on soaked hay only (no grain), 3 times a day and smartpak IR Pels and Smartpak Greengrass pels to help with missing vitamins. I feel bad doing the soaked hay, but it keeps the founder away. Ricky still has his teeth, sounds like your guy really needs those hay stretcher pellets and do you give him beet pulp?


----------



## RockyToggRanch (May 3, 2011)

I thought about beet pulp, but worried about the sugar content. He has all of his teeth, but for some reason chews the hay into mushy clumps and spits it out. I'm looking for an equine dentist instead of having the vet float his teeth.

Other than being thin, he doesn't look or act like 30.(ish)


----------



## laughingllama75 (May 3, 2011)

soaked, rinsed beet pulp is fine. you should join the Yahoo group Equine Cushings. It is for cushings/IR horses but a lot of info for the foundered horse as it goes with both those diseases. Here is the link: http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/EquineCushings/

Check it out....it has helped me a great deal. And yes, I think an equine dentist would be the way to go at this point. Good luck!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (May 3, 2011)

Thank you for the link 

I had one equine dentist float his teeth. She was a young woman, just getting started. He didn't have the issue with spitting hay before that. She's no longer in the area. 

I'll look harder next time.


----------



## laughingllama75 (May 3, 2011)

I get my guys done twice a year...once by the vet, once by the Equine Dentist. seems to work well that way.....for the horses and for my pocketbook. LOL


----------

